# Cosi TODAY



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I will be at cosi today with my girlfriend, and possibly the dunkle...Come stop by and fish or say hi!


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

yeah we caught like no carp


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL...guess there heard your going to eat them....LMAO!

Scott


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe they don't like Skoal flavored boilies?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey..Jim's got a good point! It might be one of those "flavors" that turns them off...kind of like gasoline on your hands...hmmm?

LOL,

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

they may hate skoal, but they love kodiak..


----------

